# Can't open hood on Maxima 1999



## balour (Dec 19, 2010)

I just begin to use my father in law 1999 Maxima and I can't open the hood.
The knob seem to work but the hood stay close. There is other way to open the hood. I need to put more windshield washer. The temperature is above freezing:wtf:.


----------

